
Decrypting Crypto, from Bitcoin and Blockchain to ICOs (2017) [video] - sdeepak
https://a16z.com/2017/12/08/summit-crypto-alex-rampell/
======
atomical
What are the most adopted blockchain apps for consumers? The only one I can
think of is BAT/Brave with 5 million MAU.

~~~
nowarninglabel
Sort of depends on what you consider a consumer app. CryptoKitties and Loom
Networks' ZombieBattleground and DelegateCall have some decent numbers. Then
of course there is wallet software that interfaces with blockchain (e.g.
Metamask), which could ask if consider a blockchain app or not.

~~~
pg_bot
Your examples don't inspire a ton of confidence. It's publicly known that
Cryptokitties' usage numbers fell off a cliff.[0] I've never heard of Zombie
Battleground or DelegateCall before but after doing a bit of research it looks
like one is a CCG and the other is a Q&A site. Neither of those products need
the blockchain to function and both are going into exceptionally competitive
markets against deep pocketed, competent competitors. (Artifact, Hearthstone,
MTG Arena, Gwent, Quora, Stack Overflow, Yahoo Answers - ok maybe not Yahoo)

I don't think there's any evidence to support the claim that such an
application exists currently. I know Brave uses BAT, but that's not really
their selling point if you are to believe their own marketing.[1]

I think you'd have to be a fanatic to think that there are rosier times ahead.

[0]:
[https://dappradar.com/app/3/cryptokitties](https://dappradar.com/app/3/cryptokitties)
[1]: [https://brave.com/](https://brave.com/)

~~~
atomical
The whole point of BAT in Brave is that it is seemless. The donations will
happen automatically. What's your point?

------
pontifier
Hey everyone! I'm going to print a whole bunch of money. It's going to be so
awesome. Here you can have some! It's going to be so awesome! You just need to
help me convince other people that it's valuable...

------
billions
[Plug alert] Gifting is one of the few practical use cases for transacting in
crypto today. We just launched [https://Biterica.com](https://Biterica.com):
Gift Bitcoin forward and we're getting some positive feedback on /r/Bitcoin.
Would love to hear feedback (good and bad) from HN as well.

